# Pomps?



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious how far down the pier is a good place to try for pomps? 1st bar 2nd? etc..

Thanks Mike


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

The first sand bar is best and sometimes in close where the surf is breaking, a few are caught at the second bar, but not as many as in closer.


----------

